# 2.5 weeks so cute



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay gonna risk it again  These are just too cute not to share...:doh:
They will be three weeks tomorrow and I am hoping for nice enough weather to start taking them out for potty..They are so cute and such stinkers already very opinionated these girls ....


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow... look how fast they are growing! They are adorable... but that #4 picture is absolutely the sweetest ever!!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh Yes....They are so darned cute Thanks Karen ..


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh how sweet! Love the little whiskers and long legs.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Whiskers huh? I love the coal black little noses..
There is one girl in this litter that barks and lets Mom know when she is hungry .. .. So funny


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh My Goodness! These girlies are so adorable! I can almost smell the puppy breath


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks ladybug They are loaded with puppy breath,,, thats for sure .. They ate for the first time this am a wee bit of food and they pigged it down.. They are growing like weeds...


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Precious Poos! I like watching little sleeping babies.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

They are sleeping less and less....These guys are very active ! I would love to have the bandwidth for video. Darn satellite


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

OMG....Please tell my husband we need another spoo!!!!
They are so adorable. Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Alicia ! Sounds like he might need a special dinner .....


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Those are some mighty cute babies. Photo #4 is adorable, and #3 looks like she's singing "All by Myself". Thanks for letting us see them.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL You are right HA HA ! It does sorta look like that !!!!
You are welcome I am having trouble with my website upload .. So this is helping get my sharing/bragging fix !


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

First meal today what little piggins They ate like they had been doing it all along .


----------



## LexisMom (Feb 16, 2010)

wow they are precious and too cute~


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks it is really going to get fun now . They are really starting to get personality. It is so funny that they took to the food like a duck to water.. The LOVE IT...


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

They are adorable I love the 1st picture.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much They are changing by the minute I swear 
Sadie is such an incredible mom ....


----------



## redvelvet (Jan 30, 2010)

post more...post more


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

How precious!!! They remind me of Fin when I went to see him at that age.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for looking ! Here are some pics from today three weeks of age outside finally ....


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLIl6jbZ8t8
video outside finally They loved it !


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Seriously cute puppies and momma! Keep on letting us see them as they grow!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks so much I sure will !


----------

